# Sonda New horizons, flyby a Plutão



## Albifriorento (15 Abr 2015 às 15:17)

Meus senhores e senhoras, deixem que vos apresente um velho amigo, Plutão...






A primeira foto a cores tirada pela sonda New Horizons lançada em 2006 (ainda Plutão era um planeta de pleno direito). A foto é de 9 de Abril do corrente mês. espera-se que a partir de Maio próximo a qualidade das fotos da New Horizons suplante a do Hubble. a imagem acima mostra Plutão e a maior das suas 5 luas, Charon. Já agora, Charon é a maior lua em comparação com o seu planeta do sistema solar, é grande o suficiente para que estes dois astros se orbitem em torno de um ponto de equilíbrio gravítico que se encontra não dentro de Plutão, mas no espaço. Muitos astrónomos chamam a Plutão/Charon um sistema planetário duplo, e não um planeta principal com a sua lua.

Fica outra imagens de Janeiro





EDIT:
Só para por o link http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/newhorizons/main/


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 15:45)

1 lua fotografada. Só faltam 4:






http://www.space.com/21814-pluto-moons-named-kerberos-styx.html


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

Hidra e Nix, fotos tiradas entre Janeiro e Fevereiro, também pela New Horizons.





EDIT: Faltam 2 .

EDIT2: Já agora, ao contrário da Sonda Dawn, a New Horizons não vai parar em Plutão, vai fazer sim um FlyBy, e depois continuará em direcção á nuvem de Oort. Com um pouquinho de sorte talvez ainda deia para dar um saltinho a Haumea ou Makemake, que são outros 2 planetas anões que orbitam na zona.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Abr 2015 às 16:18)

E a mesma imagem sem o crop:
http://www.nasa.gov/content/first-pluto-charon-color-image-from-new-horizons/






> First Pluto-Charon Color Image from New Horizons
> This image of Pluto and its largest moon, Charon, was taken by the Ralph color imager aboard NASA’s New Horizons spacecraft on April 9 and downlinked to Earth the following day. It is the first color image ever made of the Pluto system by a spacecraft on approach. The image is a preliminary reconstruction, which will be refined later by the New Horizons science team. Clearly visible are both Pluto and the Texas-sized Charon. The image was made from a distance of about 71 million miles (115 million kilometers)—roughly the distance from the Sun to Venus. At this distance, neither Pluto nor Charon is well resolved by the color imager, but their distinctly different appearances can be seen. As New Horizons approaches its flyby of Pluto on July 14, it will deliver color images that eventually show surface features as small as a few miles across.
> 
> _Credit: NASA/Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Laboratory/Southwest Research Institute_


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mai 2015 às 13:58)

Ao contrário da Sonda Dawn, não há muitas fotos da New Horizons, aqui fica a última, é uma imagem compósita tirada entre 12 e 18de Abril passado, ou seja, 3 dias depois da já postada imagem a cores. Aqui fica.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Mai 2015 às 19:01)

as imagens são poucas pois as imagens que temos recebido são da câmara de orientação que só se liga para verificar a orientação é a correcta


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Mai 2015 às 17:20)

E ai estão as 5 Luas...






Podem ler mais em http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/nasa-s-new-horizons-spots-pluto-s-faintest-known-moons

EDIT: Se se estão a perguntar onde está Charon, a maior lua de Plutão, ela faz parte do centro brilhante da imagem.

EDIT: Mas que... No canto superior direito vê-se um asteróide a passar entre duas estrelas que claramente estão estáticas... , será que sou que estou a imaginar coisas? será um objecto conhecido??


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:59)

Albifriorento disse:


> EDIT: Mas que... No canto superior direito vê-se um asteróide a passar entre duas estrelas que claramente estão estáticas... , será que sou que estou a imaginar coisas? será um objecto conhecido??



Não consigo ver. Tens de indicar melhor onde. Será ruído da imagem digital?


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 00:42)

Albifriorento disse:


> EDIT: Mas que... No canto superior direito vê-se um asteróide a passar entre duas estrelas que claramente estão estáticas... , será que sou que estou a imaginar coisas? será um objecto conhecido??



Não é um asteróide devido à direção. Repara bem nos dias (a animação apresenta as imagens muito rápido). Para simplificar, vê a posição do ponto no dia 1 de Maio e 25 de Abril. Depois compara com o dia 27 de Abril. As posições, e direções subsequentes, são completamente diferentes. Supostamente um corpo celente viajaria numa linha reta.

Deixo aqui um exemplo das minhas pesquisas no Zoo Universe:

http://talk.asteroidzoo.org/#/subjects/AAZ00017b9

Guia: Ver a estrela à direita das 4 estrelas posicionadas quase na vertical (a estrela em questão está no meio desta fila, junto ao canto da imagem). O, penso eu, asteróide está a 'sudeste' movendo-se para 'nordeste' (para facilitar uso esta nomenclatura). O movimento só é aparente vendo as 4 imagens em sucessão. Ver manualmente ou usando a animação.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mai 2015 às 14:48)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver. Tens de indicar melhor onde. Será ruído da imagem digital?


No canto superior direito, mesmo por baixo da palavra Hydra (uma das Luas) estão dois pontinhos, duas estrelas, fixa-te neles e espera pela animação, pode-se ver um objecto a surgir, passar entre as duas estrelas e depois desaparecer.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Mai 2015 às 13:38)

Uma das melhores imagens já conseguidas de Plutão, à direita. A imagem é de 12 Maio, estima-se que a partir de 15 de Maio as fotos suplantassem a qualidade do Hubble, por isso, penso que por esta altura a Nasa já deve ter fotos bem melhores do que esta.

O artigo do Link, onde podem ver esta imagem, bem como mais duas similares, é sobre as diferenças de resolução à medida que a sonda se aproxima, é bastante interessante, e já permite tirar muitas conclusões, como o facto de parecer que Plutão tem uma calote Polar, entre outras.
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-s-new-horizons-sees-more-detail-as-it-draws-closer-to-pluto


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 15:42)

*Hubble research shows Pluto's moons in continuous chaos*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/...o-moons-continuous-chaos-150604044135316.html


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 18:45)




----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2015 às 11:21)

Bons dias, finalmente temos mais algumas fotos, e que fotos. Dá a sensação que alguem pegou numa faca de queijo e cortou umas quantas lascas em Plutão. Já é possível observar o relevo de Plutão. Estas, são também as melhores fotos alguma vez já conseguidas de Plutão... Mas ainda melhora, e muito .

Podem ler o artigo no link abaixo.
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/different-faces-of-pluto-emerging-in-new-images-from-new-horizons


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jun 2015 às 12:22)

Orion disse:


>



Cruz credo! Já imaginaram como seria trabalhar lá? Não se saberia muito bem se vai ser dia ou noite, apenas com um relógio. E fusos horários é para esquecer! ;D


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jun 2015 às 11:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Cruz credo! Já imaginaram como seria trabalhar lá? Não se saberia muito bem se vai ser dia ou noite, apenas com um relógio. E fusos horários é para esquecer! ;D



Isto claro, se lá conseguisse andar. É que tirando Charon, nas outras luas a gravidade é tão pequena que mal lá se consegue andar. A massa muscular dos humanos, teoricamente, seria suficiente para te ejectar para a órbita da Lua. A única excepção seria se ficasses com os pés colados ao gelo, o que diga-se de passagem, seria o mais provável de acontecer... Mas já não os tiravas de lá .

E Charon, tem uma órbita relativamente estável, apesar de não orbitar sequer Plutão, mas sim um ponto de equilíbrio gravítico entre si e Plutão.


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2015 às 20:41)




----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 00:54)

Albifriorento disse:


> E Charon, tem uma órbita relativamente estável, apesar de não orbitar sequer Plutão, mas sim um ponto de equilíbrio gravítico entre si e Plutão.



Precisamente, além de mostrarem sempre a mesma face um ao outro, como o faz a Lua em relação à Terra (mas não reciprocamente).
O mesmo se passa com a Terra e a Lua, por exemplo, e com todos os sistemas em que as massas dos satélites são importantes em relação ao planeta principal. O sistema Terra-Lua escapa à ideia de planeta duplo pelo facto de o centro de massa se situar no interior do planeta maior, neste caso cerca de 1700 Km abaixo da superfície terrestre. Mas no caso de Plutão e Charon este centro de massa é exterior ao planeta.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charon_(moon)#/media/File:Pluto-Charon_System.gif


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jun 2015 às 12:54)

Nas imagens da LORRI camera de Janeiro vê-se isso mesmo, vê-se perfeitamente Plutão a rodar como um pião á volta de um ponto invisivel, e Charon, aparentemente, a orbitar Plutão, na realidade o que acontece, é que Plutão e Charon orbitam-se um ao outro em torno desse ponto invisivel, mas como Plutão é mais massivo que Charon, a orbita deste é mais pequena.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

Mais uma foto, depois de quase um mês a tirarem fotos de baixa resolução (penso que estavam a tentar detectar mais Luas, embora não tenha a certeza)

Esta foto foi sacada da Wikipédia (provavelmente editada para realçar apenas Plutão), mas se seguirem alguns dos links que já aqui postei, certamente irão encontrá-la.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Jul 2015 às 20:33)

Um artigo interessante da Nasa a confirmar a presença de metano na atmosfera de Plutão, bem como uma imagem compósita e um video com a proximação da New Horizons a Plutão:
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-ho...-new-images-of-pluto-and-charon-sunrisesunset





A maior aproximação a Plutão está prevista para 14 deste mês.

Uma piadinha da Nasa


> Yes, there is methane on Pluto, and, no, it doesn’t come from cows.


lol


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Jul 2015 às 21:19)

Boas a todos.

E aqui vamos nós outra vez, por cada planeta-anão que visitamos há sempre alguma coisa a bater mal. São os pontos brilhantes em Ceres e agora, também no seu computador, e possívelmente num jornal perto de si, os pontos escuros de Plutão situados no hemisfério sul.
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-ho...faces-of-pluto-series-of-spots-that-fascinate















Podem começar as teorias da conspiração.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Jul 2015 às 14:24)

A explicação para a aparência avermelhada de Plutão, e comparação directa com Marte.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jul 2015 às 10:07)

Más noticias, a New Horizons entrou em modo de segurança e cortou as comunicações com a terra, reagindo a uma falha. Entretanto computador secundário foi activado e as comunicações foram reestabelicidas. Ainda não se sabe ao certo o que se passou, ou como este incidente irá afectar a missão, o certo, é que aparenta que daqui a 10 dias a nave estará operacional.

Podem ler mais aqui.
https://www.nasa.gov/nh/new-horizons-responds-spacecraft-anomaly


> July 5, 2015
> 
> *New Horizons Team Responds to Spacecraft Anomaly *
> The New Horizons spacecraft experienced an anomaly the afternoon of July 4 that led to a loss of communication with Earth. Communication has since been reestablished and the spacecraft is healthy.
> ...



EDIT:
animação feita com as fotos postadas acima.
http://www.nasa.gov/nh/pluto-charon-surfaces-in-color






> This is the first movie created by New Horizons to reveal color surface features of Pluto and its largest moon Charon. “It’s a bit unusual to see so much surface detail at this distance,” said New Horizons co-investigator William McKinnon of the Geology and Geophysics Investigation Team, Washington University in Saint Louis. “What’s especially noteworthy is the level of detail in both bodies. It’s certainly whetting our appetite for what’s to come.”
> 
> The images were taken between June 23 and June 29, 2015, as New Horizons’ distance to Pluto decreased from a distance of 15 million to 11 million miles (24 million to 18 million kilometers). Six high-resolution black-and-white images from New Horizons’ LORRI instrument were combined with color data from the Ralph instrument to produce the movie.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jul 2015 às 11:25)

Boas notícias.

Aparentemente a falha foi causada por uma falha na sequenciação do programa, espera-se que a partir de amanhã, dia 7 de Junho as missões científicas possam ser retomadas, este incidente custou á missão quase 3 dias .

http://www.nasa.gov/nh/new-horizons-plans-july-7-return-to-normal-science-operations


> *NASA’s New Horizons Plans July 7 Return to Normal Science Operations*
> NASA’s New Horizons mission is returning to normal science operations after a July 4 anomaly and remains on track for its July 14 flyby of Pluto.
> 
> The investigation into the anomaly that caused New Horizons to enter “safe mode” on July 4 has concluded that no hardware or software fault occurred on the spacecraft. The underlying cause of the incident was a hard-to-detect timing flaw in the spacecraft command sequence that occurred during an operation to prepare for the close flyby. No similar operations are planned for the remainder of the Pluto encounter.
> ...


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Jul 2015 às 11:36)

A New horizons voltará às missões científicas sensivelmente por volta do meio-dia (hora da Califórnia, EUA)

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-s-new-horizons-on-track-for-pluto-flyby


> *NASA’s New Horizons on Track for Pluto Flyby*
> *Science Operations to Resume for On Time Encounter*
> 
> The recovery from a July 4 anomaly that sent the New Horizons spacecraft into safe mode is proceeding according to plan, with the mission team preparing to return to normal science operations on time, tomorrow, July 7.
> ...



Parece que o computador crashou porque recebeu uma carga de processamento demasiado elevada, o que não é de estranhar porque os computadores da NH funcionam apenas a 12Mhz .

Entretanto já recebemos as imagens tiradas mesmo antes do crash, que são estas, tiradas entre o dia 1 e o dia 3 de Junho.
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/latest-images-of-pluto-from-new-horizons





E a imagem recolorida com ainformação do sensor Ralph.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jul 2015 às 09:18)

Boas, a NH já voltou ás missões científicas, e enquanto não há mais informação científica, os tipos da nasa parece que ficaram aborrecidos e fizeram o primeiro planisfério de Plutão. É uma imagem compósita, foi feita com base nas imagens mais recentes, bem como nas de menor resolução. As imagens são do telecópio LORRI, a bordo da NH, e a cor é do sensor Ralph (adicionada posteriormente).

O artigo da Nasa onde este planisfério foi divulgado foi, convenientemente, chamado de a Baleia e o Donut, visto que a imagem dá a sensação de uma baleia.
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-horizons-map-of-pluto-the-whale-and-the-donut





E este era o planisfério feito pelo Hubble, retirado da Wikipédia.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jul 2015 às 16:22)

E ai está ela, a primeira foto de Plutão depois do crash do computador...

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-s-new-horizons-a-heart-from-pluto-as-flyby-begins





A Foto foi tirada ontem, e foi recebida hoje dia 8. Esta é a melhor foto já obtida de Plutão até á data. E ainda melhora.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2015 às 11:34)

Bons dias.

Hoje a Nasa lançou mais um excelente artigo à cerca de como diferentes são Plutão e Charon. Plutão tem atmosfera, tem uma superfície avermelhada e a sua superfície é essencialmente gelo de Nitrogénio (Azoto) com algum gelo de Metano, no entanto, Charon é completamente o oposto de Plutão, é essencialmente uma bola de gelo congelada, o que desafia o modelo de formação teorizado para a formação destes dois corpos celestes, que foi, diga-se de passagem, muito similar ao da Terra e da Lua.

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/pluto-and-charon-new-horizons-dynamic-duo


> They’re a fascinating pair: Two icy worlds, spinning around their common center of gravity like a pair of figure skaters clasping hands. Scientists believe they were shaped by a cosmic collision billions of years ago, and yet, in many ways, they seem more like strangers than siblings.
> 
> A high-contrast array of bright and dark features covers Pluto’s surface, while on Charon, only a dark polar region interrupts a generally more uniform light gray terrain. The reddish materials that color Pluto are absent on Charon. Pluto has a significant atmosphere; Charon does not. On Pluto, exotic ices like frozen nitrogen, methane, and carbon monoxide have been found, while Charon’s surface is made of frozen water and ammonia compounds. The interior of Pluto is mostly rock, while Charon contains equal measures of rock and water ice.
> 
> ...



Mais umas fotos, não as vou postar todas, podem clicar no link acima para as ver todas.





E Charon sózinha:





Uma possível calota de gelo, com grande albedo (reflectividade) no polo Sul de Plutão, mesmo por baixo da Baleia:


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2015 às 12:21)

*Actividade geológica confirmada em Plutão*

Em dois artigos, publicados no seu site, a Nasa acabou de confirmar actividade geológica activa em Plutão.
http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/tantalizing-signs-of-geology-on-pluto

Esta foto foi determinante






> It began as a point of light. Then, it evolved into a fuzzy orb. Now – in its latest portrait from NASA’s New Horizons spacecraft – Pluto is being revealed as an intriguing new world with distinct surface features, including an immense dark band known as the “whale.”



O segundo artigo, é a confirmação da actividade geológica.
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-image-of-pluto-houston-we-have-geology


> *New Image of Pluto: 'Houston, We Have Geology'*
> 
> It began as a point of light. Then, it evolved into a fuzzy orb. Now – in its latest portrait from NASA’s New Horizons spacecraft – Pluto is being revealed as an intriguing new world with distinct surface features, including an immense dark band known as the “whale.”
> 
> ...



Fotos






Cá para mim, é só Plutão a por-se todo catita para a fotografia .


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jul 2015 às 13:14)

A última fotografia dos pontos escuros de Plutão. À medida que a NH se aproxima de Plutão, e este gira, daqui em diante não será possivel voltar a obter fotos deste local, as melhores fotos incidirão todas sobre o lado oposto de Plutão . Só voltaremos a ter imagens deste local depois do Fly By.

http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/new-horizons-last-portrait-of-pluto-s-puzzling-spots


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 15:40)




----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jul 2015 às 10:24)

*Faltam apenas um milhão de quilómetros para Plutão*
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/one-million-miles-to-go-pluto-is-more-intriguing-than-ever

Hoje por volta das 11 da noite, hora da costa Leste dos EUA ficam apenas a faltar 1 milhão de quilómetros, mas não se assustem, porque amanhã, dia 14 de Julho, a NH finalmente cumprirá o propósito para a qual foi construida. Foram 9 anos de viagem, e amanhã, a NH irá passar por Plutão a 46 000KM/H (é como ir e vir de Setúbal a Palmela duas vezes em apenas um segundo) e durante esse voo de pouco mais de 30m na sua maior aproximação, irá estar ocupada com todos os equipamentos a bordo activos, o LORRI, o ALICE (infr-vermelhos), O RALPH (câmara de cor), entre outros.

A Nasa irá fazer a cobertura em directo, haverá um stream online, e para aqueles que têm cabo, podem acompanhar a emissão do NG a partir das 10:10 da noite, irão passar um documentário, e parece que a seguir irão acompanhar a recepção dos primeiros dados da NH. Mas a essa hora, e visto que os dados demoram 4,5H a chegar à Terra, a NH já irá a caminho de outra aventura.

Boa Sorte New Horizons.

Hoje não há fotos de Plutão, mas ficam algumas fotos de Charon, ou em português, Caronte.

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/charon-s-chasms-and-craters





EDIT:
Só para lembrar, que parece que está previsto a obtenção de uma foto do Sol e da nossa querida Terra vistos de Plutão, logo que os 30m do Fly-By terminem... É que a missão não termina depois desses 30m, a NH irá virar-se ao contrário e continuar a fotografar e a medir ainda durante mais alguns meses.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2015 às 23:18)




----------



## Albifriorento (14 Jul 2015 às 12:11)

As medições de Plutão, feitas a partir da Terra sempre foram problemáticas, visto á existência da sua ténue atmosfera, mas finalmente já temos um diâmetro concreto para Plutão e Caronte.

https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/recent-measurements-of-pluto-and-charon-obtained-by-new-horizons


> This graphic presents a view of Pluto and Charon as they would appear if placed slightly above Earth's surface and viewed from a great distance.  Recent measurements obtained by New Horizons indicate that Pluto has a diameter of 2370 km, 18.5% that of Earth's, while Charon has a diameter of 1208 km, 9.5% that of Earth's.








Imagem obtida durante a aproximação final

https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/a-portrait-from-the-final-approach-to-pluto-and-charon






> A portrait from the final approach. Pluto and Charon display striking color and brightness contrast in this composite image from July 11, showing high-resolution black-and-white LORRI images colorized with Ralph data collected from the last rotation of Pluto. Color data being returned by the spacecraft now will update these images, bringing color contrast into sharper focus.


Ainda são imagens recoloridas, mas tal como é dito, hoje á noite o Ralph finalmente irá ter resolução suficiente para vermos Plutão em cor real.

Faltam 6 horas.

EDIT:
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/charon-s-newly-discovered-system-of-chasms






> Charon’s newly-discovered system of chasms, larger than the Grand Canyon on Earth, rotates out of view in New Horizons’ sharpest image yet of the Texas-sized moon. It’s trailed by a large equatorial impact crater that is ringed by bright rays of ejected material. In this latest image, the dark north polar region is displaying new and intriguing patterns. This image was taken on July 12 from a distance of 1.6 million miles (2.5 million kilometers).




Já se sabe qual será a zona onde as imagens de alta resolução (17m por pixel) irão incidir. Estas fotos irão incidir sobre a zona com a forma de um coração, mesmo ao pé da ''Baleia''
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/pluto-s-bright-mysterious-heart-is-rotating-into-view






> Pluto’s bright, mysterious “heart” is rotating into view, ready for its close-up on close approach, in this image taken by New Horizons on July 12 from a distance of 1.6 million miles (2.5 million kilometers). It is the target of the highest-resolution images that will be taken during the spacecraft’s closest approach to Pluto on July 14. The intriguing “bulls-eye” feature at right is rotating out of view, and will not be seen in greater detail.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Dou os parabéns ao *Albifriorento* pelo excelente acompanhamento que tem feito neste tópico ao longo das ultimas semanas, continua!


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 18:33)

Albifriorento disse:


> finalmente já temos um diâmetro concreto para Plutão e Caronte



 parabéns pela excelente cobertura deste evento memorável!

O nosso Sistema Solar tem um Planeta Duplo, é fascinante pensarmos nisto.

Entretanto, celebra-se:
http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/nasa-celebrates-new-horizons-closest-approach-to-pluto











http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/pluto-image-sent-to-earth-on-july-14-2015


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2015 às 22:16)




----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

Montagem de cor falsa










E um pouco de humor


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2015 às 23:06)

As viagens deste tipo de sondas são épicas, estão ao nível das nossas caravelas que partiram à descoberta dos oceanos, as sondas Voyager lançadas nos anos 70 continuam a sua caminhada já no espaço interestelar rumo ao infinito, a Voyager 1 está já a mais de 19 mil milhões de Km da Terra e continua a enviar dados!


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2015 às 00:27)

MSantos disse:


> Dou os parabéns ao *Albifriorento* pelo excelente acompanhamento que tem feito neste tópico ao longo das ultimas semanas, continua!


Obrigado a todos, não é nada de mais



Vince disse:


> E um pouco de humor


.

Parece mesmo .

EDIT:

Ficamos a aguardar o status da missão, e que cheguem mais fotos, infelizmente a largura de banda da ligação com a sonda é muito baixa devido à distância, uma coisa é certa, vamos ter fotos de sobra para o próximo ano, visto que é impossível baixa-las todas ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 02:00)

Vince disse:


>


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2015 às 09:18)

Por acaso concordo, esse tem mais piada, mas achei graça a que algo num planeta distante se assemelhe tanto com um boneco criado aqui na terra e que por acaso tem o mesmo nome, Pluto, seja o planeta anão, seja o cão do rato Mickey, lol, e se olharem para o coração é a cara chapada do Pluto da Disney, lol.

OK, boas notícias... Vejam só quem é que ligou para casa...
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasas-new-horizons-phones-home-safe-after-pluto-flyby


> *NASA's New Horizons ‘Phones Home’ Safe after Pluto Flyby*
> 
> The call everyone was waiting for is in. NASA’s New Horizons spacecraft phoned home just before 9 p.m. EDT Tuesday to tell the mission team and the world it had accomplished the historic first-ever flyby of Pluto.
> 
> ...



Por enquanto, não há muita informação sobre o flyby, tirando o quote acima, e que irá demorar cerca de 16 meses para fazer o dawnload de toda a informação...

Enquanto esperamos, a Nasa lançou um pequeno video com as fases da aproximação a Plutão.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

http://imgur.com/gallery/7C2GfIF


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2015 às 17:20)

Orion disse:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/7C2GfIF





Albifriorento disse:


> Cá para mim, é só Plutão a por-se todo catita para a fotografia .


Essa imagem só confirma o que eu já disse, é Plutão a por-se todo bonito para a foto...

desculpem, mas sem umas palhaçadas de vez em quando não vamos a lado nenhum

Edit:

Entretanto as montagens com o Pluto da Disney e Plutão começam a multiplicar-se como cogumelos na net .


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2015 às 21:21)

E aí estão as primeiras imagens, entre elas, uma imagem de Hidra, uma das luas de Plutão.

https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/hydra-emerges-from-the-shadows







> Since its discovery in 2005, Pluto's moon Hydra has been known only as a fuzzy dot of uncertain shape, size, and reflectivity. Imaging obtained during New Horizons' historic transit of the Pluto-Charon system and transmitted to Earth early this morning has definitively resolved these fundamental properties of Pluto's outermost moon. Long Range Reconnaissance Imager (LORRI) observations revealed an irregularly shaped body characterized by significant brightness variations over the surface. With a resolution of 2 miles (3 kilometers) per pixel, the LORRI image shows the tiny potato-shaped moon measures 27 miles (43 kilometers) by 20 miles (33 kilometers).
> 
> Like that of Charon, Hydra's surface is probably covered with water ice, the most abundant ice in the universe. Observed within Hydra's bright regions is a darker circular structure with a diameter of approximately 6 miles (10 kilometers). Hydra's reflectivity (the percentage of incident light reflected from the surface) is intermediate between that of Pluto and Charon. "New Horizons has finally nailed the basic physical properties of Hydra," says Hal Weaver, New Horizons Project Scientist and LORRI science operations lead. "We're going to see Hydra even better in the images yet to come."
> 
> ...



Charon
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/charon-s-surprising-youthful-and-varied-terrain






> Remarkable new details of Pluto’s largest moon Charon are revealed in this image from New Horizons’ Long Range Reconnaissance Imager (LORRI), taken late on July 13, 2015 from a distance of 289,000 miles  (466,000 kilometers).
> 
> A swath of cliffs and troughs stretches about 600 miles (1,000 kilometers) from left to right, suggesting widespread fracturing of Charon’s crust, likely a result of internal processes. At upper right, along the moon’s curving edge, is a canyon estimated to be 4 to 6 miles (7 to 9 kilometers) deep.
> 
> ...



Plutão, e as suas montanhas de gelo capazes de envergonhar a nossa S. da Estrela, com 3 500m de altitude
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/the-icy-mountains-of-pluto











> New close-up images of a region near Pluto’s equator reveal a giant surprise: a range of youthful mountains rising as high as 11,000 feet (3,500 meters) above the surface of the icy body.
> 
> The mountains likely formed no more than 100 million years ago -- mere youngsters relative to the 4.56-billion-year age of the solar system -- and may still be in the process of building, says Jeff Moore of New Horizons’ Geology, Geophysics and Imaging Team (GGI). That suggests the close-up region, which covers less than one percent of Pluto’s surface, may still be geologically active today.
> 
> ...



E parece que Plutão já tem namorada, chama-se Ceres http://dawn.jpl.nasa.gov/ , como podem ver na página de abertura da Sonda Dawn, Ceres love (coração) Pluto. Desculpem, mas não consegui colocar a imagem, vão ter que clicar no link.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 00:12)




----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jul 2015 às 19:20)

Boas.

Parece que descobriram mais coisas interessantes nos sistema de Plutão, está prevista uma conferência de imprensa para amanhã dia 17, mais imagens serão libertadas durante a conferência de imprensa.
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/...-science-findings-at-july-17-nasa-tv-briefing

Charon:







> This new image of an area on Pluto's largest moon Charon has a captivating feature -- a depression with a peak in the middle, shown here in the upper left corner of the inset. The image shows an area approximately 240 miles (390 kilometers) from top to bottom, including few visible craters. The image was taken at approximately 6:30 a.m. EDT on July 14, 2015, about 1.5 hours before closest approach to Pluto, from a range of 49,000 miles (79,000 kilometers).
> Credits: NASA-JHUAPL-SwRI



Edit:
Enquanto não liberam mais imagens, lançaram uma montagem com as fotos de melhor resolução de Plutão, desde a sua descoberta até à chegada da NH.

Parece que uma das fotos está protegida por direitos de autor, por isso, ponho apenas o link da montagem.
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/goddard/views-of-pluto-through-the-years


----------



## LuisFilipe006 (17 Jul 2015 às 14:35)

Estranho no fundo negro não se ver uma única estrela.


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

LuisFilipe006 disse:


> Estranho no fundo negro não se ver uma única estrela.


Alguém que percebe de fotografia explicar-te-á pormenorizadamente a razão, se não ainda corremos o risco de virem os fanáticos das conspirações dizer que isto é tudo uma fantochada, que foi feito num hangar qualquer no alentejo ahah.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 19:02)

Mais um pote de coisas interessantes que foram descobertas.

Tal como um cometa, parece que Plutão também tem uma cauda, formada por Nitrogénio (Azoto) que devido á pouca gravidade de Plutão escapa para o espaço sempre que este passa do estado sólido para o gasoso.
https://www.nasa.gov/nh/pluto-wags-its-tail

Outra coisa engraçada, é o facto que a zona que foi apelidada de coração, parecer ser constituída por monóxido de carbono (CO).
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/frozen-carbon-monoxide-in-pluto-s-heart

E sem dúvida a imagem do dia, depois das montanhas de Plutão, as planícies de gelo, e que planícies...




A zona corresponde aproximadamente ao centro do coração.
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/...s-frozen-plains-in-the-heart-of-pluto-s-heart

E mais outra lua de Plutão.




https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/homing-in-on-nix-plutos-small-satellite


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 17:47)

LuisFilipe006 disse:


> Estranho no fundo negro não se ver uma única estrela.



A luminosidade do planeta obriga a diminuir a exposição da foto e por isso o brilho das estrelas não é suficiente para ser registado. Só se por acaso estiver alguma estrela de magnitude (brilho) relativamente grande no campo de visão, e estas são raras, é que apareceria na foto. Este campo de visão é também muito restrito pois todas estas imagens são obtidas com tele-objectivas/sensores, uma vez que se pretende aproximar o mais possível a imagem do planeta. Assim o número de estrelas brilhantes que eventualmente podiam ser registadas e apanhadas no campo de visão é ainda menor. Mal comparado com as fotos da Lua, pois a iluminação da Lua pelo Sol é muito superior à de Plutão devido à enorme diferença de distâncias, também quando se pretende ver todos os detalhes com luz correcta na superfície do nosso satélite, as estrelas de fundo desaparecem quase todas.

Repara que igual comentário podia ser feito a respeito das fotos de qualquer outro corpo celeste iluminado pelo Sol. Mesmo assim, Plutão seria efectivamente aquele corpo do sistema solar em que se podia esperar ver estrelas de fundo, devido à fraquíssima luz do Sol àquela distância. O efeito de tele-objectiva e reduzido campo de visão será aqui preponderante, penso eu.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jul 2015 às 19:57)

As maquinas são como o olho humano mesmo muito afastado do sol é ainda assim muito brilhante e para evitar a sobre exposição as estrelas deixam de ser visíveis


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 16:04)

*The Long, Strange Trip to Pluto, and How NASA Nearly Missed It *

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/19/u...pluto-and-how-nasa-nearly-missed-it.html?_r=0


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 18:07)

Orion disse:


> *The Long, Strange Trip to Pluto, and How NASA Nearly Missed It *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/19/u...pluto-and-how-nasa-nearly-missed-it.html?_r=0



 empolgante relato!


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/new-horizons-captures-two-of-plutos-smaller-moons





Uma destas luas, Nix, já tinha sido fotografada, volto a postar a foto outra vez:





Edit:
Aliás, já tinham sido as duas fotografadas, a lua que abre esta página, Hidra, é uma das duas nesta foto.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Jul 2015 às 17:04)

A segunda cadeia de Montanhas em Plutão, mesmo no centro do, dito, coração:

http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/nasa-s-new-horizons-finds-second-mountain-range-in-pluto-s-heart






> *NASA’s New Horizons Finds Second Mountain Range in Pluto’s ‘Heart’*
> 
> A newly discovered mountain range lies near the southwestern margin of Pluto’s Tombaugh Regio (Tombaugh Region), situated between bright, icy plains and dark, heavily-cratered terrain. This image was acquired by New Horizons’ Long Range Reconnaissance Imager (LORRI) on July 14, 2015 from a distance of 48,000 miles (77,000 kilometers) and sent back to Earth on July 20. Features as small as a half-mile (1 kilometer) across are visible.
> 
> ...



Entretanto foi convocada mais uma conferência de imprensa para discutir esta imagem.
http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/n...horizons-pluto-science-update-set-for-july-24


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Jul 2015 às 13:21)

boas, muita coisa interessante, podem vê-las, como sempre, no site da Nasa https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/newhorizons/main/index.html , nunca é demais repor o link.

Deixo apenas duas imagens

O gelo, que aprentemente se move, como se glaciares se tratassem.
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-horizons-discovers-flowing-ices-on-pluto





E o adeus da New Horizons a Plutão (relaxem, não, foi uma das últimas fotos tiradas, mas a sonda ainda tem muitas mais para enviar).
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/pluto-s-breathtaking-farewell-to-new-horizons




E os links de mais dois artigos relacionados com esta foto.
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/stunning-nightside-image-reveals-pluto-s-hazy-skies
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-s-new-horizons-team-finds-haze-flowing-ice-on-pluto

EDIT: Chiça, estou mesmo chato, mas não resisti, aqui fica uma foto de Plutão em cor real
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/global-mosaic-of-pluto-in-true-color


----------



## 1337 (30 Jul 2015 às 15:44)

E essa cor alaranjada deve-se ao quê?


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Jul 2015 às 16:13)

Eu já aqui postei um video sobre isso. Em que eles usam Marte como comparação, e depois explicam as diferenças, é só procurar aqui no tópico.

Acho que o video se chama Pluto, the other red world, ou qualquer coisa do género.


----------



## 1337 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:16)

Albifriorento disse:


> Eu já aqui postei um video sobre isso. Em que eles usam Marte como comparação, e depois explicam as diferenças, é só procurar aqui no tópico.
> 
> Acho que o video se chama Pluto, the other red world, ou qualquer coisa do género.


Sim mas não me apetece estar a ler Inglês e perguntei a ti para uma explicação rápida e resumida, senão tinha ido pesquisar. Mas obrigado na mesma


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Jul 2015 às 12:13)

Isso é porque eu próprio também não compreendo muito bem o processo, nunca gostei de química.

Volto a postar o video.

Segundo este vídeo, os raios solares fazem com que alguns compostos, como o metano, se decomponham num composto chamado de Tolina.

retirado da wikipédia
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tolina


> *Tolina* é uma molécula formada pela ação de radiação ultravioleta solar em compostos orgânicos simples como metano e etano. Tolinas têm cor vermelha ou marrom e não são achadas naturalmente na Terra atual, mas são abundantes em corpos gelados no Sistema Solar externo, como Titã. Acredita-se também que elas são um dos precursores químicos da vida na Terra.1
> 
> O termo "tolina" foi cunhado pelo astrônomo Carl Sagan para descrever substâncias difíceis de caracterizar que ele obteve em experimentos das misturas gasosas achadas na atmosfera de Titã.2 Não é um composto específico e sim um termo usado para descrever os compostos orgânicos avermelhados achados em certos corpos.
> 
> Tolinas também foram detectadas no disco de poeira em volta do componente primário do sistema HR 4796. HR 4796A está a cerca de 220 anos-luz (67 pc) da Terra e tem uma idade estimada de 8 milhões de anos.3 4



Como vê, a sua explicação simples, na realidade não existe, visto que é essencialmente um processo químico, no qual, como eu próprio já disse, não estou à vontade.

Peço desculpa não ter respondido antes, estou com problemas no computador principal... E hoje estou de volta ao velhinho P4  .


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

Boas, enquanto não há notícias novas, aproveito e, como ainda não tinha postado nenhuma foto da sonda em si, e posto uma imagem da sonda...

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/goddard-involved-in-new-horizons-from-start






O artigo é sobre a montagem e os instrumentos da NH.

A NH parece grande, mas comparada com a Cassini, e até mesmo a Dawn, é relativamente pequena. Foi montada para ser bastante leve, e uma das razões da baixa largura de banda nas comunicações com a terra, será a pouca energia eléctrica com que a sonda opera. Pois apesar de a energia ser produzida através de um sistema radioactivo, tal como a curiosity em Marte, para atingir o objectivo do baixo peso, ou massa se preferirem, o unidade de produção eléctrica tem que operar de forma a que a radioactividade não cause danos na sonda.

Ficam aqui alguns factos engraçados da NH: http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/Participate/learn/Fun-Facts.php

E para aqueles que quiserem construir um modelo da NH (precisam de uma impressora 3d), podem descarregar as instruções aqui: http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/Participate/learn/Models.php

Os links são do site do controlo da Missão, http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/ , o John Hopkinns applyes phisics laboratory.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Ago 2015 às 21:26)

Boas noites.

Não tem havido muita informação da New Horizons, penso que parte da equipa estará ocupada a escolher o próximo fly-by a um KBO (Kuiper Belt Object), mas deixo um video já com um bom par de semanas, sobre a razões da NH demorar tanto tempo a descarregar a informação recolhida. 


Já aqui tinha falado da baixa potência com que a sonda opera, e da necessidade de se ter uma sonda leve (razão pela qual não foram instalados escudos anti-radioactivos), mas esse é apenas parte do problema, de acordo com este vídeo.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Ago 2015 às 19:26)

Boas notícias...

Não sei qual a precisão deste artigo, mas aqui vai...
http://spaceflightnow.com/2015/08/26/scientists-eager-for-restart-of-pluto-photo-pipeline/



> *Scientists eager for restart of Pluto photo pipeline*
> 
> The first images from the New Horizons spacecraft since late July will come back to Earth on Sept. 5, and scientists are salivating over what the new pictures will reveal about Pluto.
> 
> ...



Para quem não tem paciência para ler o testamento, eu ponho o resumo...

Parece que afinal de contas a transmissão de fotos tinha sido parada, provavelmente para descarregar outro tipo de dados, e estará planeado voltarem a descarregar mais fotos a partir do próximo dia 5 de setembro. Estas fotos ainda são as do dia 14 de Julho, porque por esta altura a New Horizons está já bem longe de Plutão. O alvo do próximo Fly-By, ainda não é conhecido.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Set 2015 às 17:04)

Boas.

Foi divulgado, pela Nasa, um potencional alvo para outro fly-by, chama-se 2014MU69, e o fly-by ainda terá de ser aprovado, devido a custos e a alguns riscos para os objectivos futuros da missão. A ser aprovada, a NH, sobrevoará 2014MU69 em Janeiro de 2019.

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-s-new-horizons-team-selects-potential-kuiper-belt-flyby-target


> *NASA’s New Horizons Team Selects Potential Kuiper Belt Flyby Target*
> NASA has selected the potential next destination for the New Horizons mission to visit after its historic July 14 flyby of the Pluto system. The destination is a small Kuiper Belt object (KBO) known as 2014 MU69 that orbits nearly a billion miles beyond Pluto.
> 
> This remote KBO was one of two identified as potential destinations and the one recommended to NASA by the New Horizons team.  Although NASA has selected 2014 MU69 as the target, as part of its normal review process the agency will conduct a detailed assessment before officially approving the mission extension to conduct additional science.
> ...


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Set 2015 às 19:36)

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-pluto-images-from-nasa-s-new-horizons-it-s-complicated




Fantástica imagem, até quase que me babava todo...

EDIT: Não se esqueçam de clicar no link... Há mais. Obviamente não as posto todas.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2015 às 22:51)

Imagens belíssimas do "Reino Gelado" de Plutão, ficaremos a aguardar por mais!

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=4772888


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 20:43)

criz0r disse:


> Imagens belíssimas do "Reino Gelado" de Plutão, ficaremos a aguardar por mais!
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=4772888



Já há um tópico consagrado à new Horizons e tudo o que se refira a esta exploração de Plutão.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2015 às 00:19)

Nem tinha reparado StormRic, agradecido .


----------



## Teles (24 Set 2015 às 20:57)

Imagem mais recente de Plutão mostra o que chamam de pele de cobra:


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2015 às 21:43)

o que impressiona é as poucas crateras


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2015 às 01:35)

Aqui uma boa base de dados com imagens de Plutão com uma resolução apreciável...divirtam-se 

http://planetary.s3.amazonaws.com/data/nh/core.html


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 17:05)




----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 15:30)

Numa parceria com o Consulado dos Estados Unidos da América em Ponta Delgada e com o American Corner da Universidade dos Açores, o OASA irá receber, no próximo dia 09 de Outubro, Alice Bowman, Gestora de Operações da NASA para a missão “New Horizons”, para duas palestras sobre exploração espacial com especial atenção à própria “New Horizons” que se tornou, no passado dia 14 Julho, a primeira sonda a chegar a Plutão.

A primeira palestra decorre às 14h30, na Anfiteatro B da Universidade dos Açores, e é especialmente indicada para estudantes. Os professores interessados em levar alunos podem seguir esta ligação para preencher a inscrição. A segunda palestra decorre às 21h00, nas instalações do OASA e é aberta a todo o público interessado. Após a palestra, haverá espaço para perguntas e uma pequena observação do céu nocturno.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...ebe-alice-bowman-gestora-de-operacoes-da-nasa


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2015 às 10:11)

Numa altura que ainda falta receber metade do material captado durante a passagem da sonda, continuam a divulgar muitas imagens interessantes:

Alguns mosaicos de alta resolução
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/p_leisa_hires.jpg
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/mosaic-of-pluto-s-craters-mountains-and-glaciers

New Findings from NASA’s New Horizons Shape Understanding of Pluto and its Moons
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-fi...ns-shape-understanding-of-pluto-and-its-moons

New findings from New Horizons shape understanding of Pluto and its moons
http://phys.org/news/2015-12-horizons-pluto-moons.html

The Mountainous Shoreline of Sputnik Planum
http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/the-mountainous-shoreline-of-sputnik-planum

Pluto’s Close-up, Now in Color
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/pluto-s-close-up-now-in-color

Zooming in on Pluto’s Pattern of Pits
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/zooming-in-on-pluto-s-pattern-of-pits

Pluto’s Moon Nix, Half Illuminated
http://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/pluto-s-moon-nix-half-illuminated


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

Muito bom para perdermos (ganhar) horas a navegar por um planeta (anão), que nos surpreende a cada imagem que colocam cá fora.

Gosto particularmente deste artigo pequeno, que nos mostra as reais dimensões de Plutão e da sua Lua Caronte: ver aqui

"Este gráfico apresenta uma visão de Plutão e Caronte como apareceriam se colocados um pouco acima da superfície da Terra e vistos de uma grande distância. Medições recentes obtidas pela New Horizons indicam que Plutão tem um diâmetro de 2370 km , 18,5% o da Terra , enquanto Caronte tem um diâmetro de 1208 km , 9,5% o da Terra."


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mar 2020 às 20:18)

É imperdoável que ninguém tenha feito o update deste tópico enquanto estive fora, bom aqui vai.

Como tinha dito, depois de fazer o fly-by a Plutão, a New Horizons continuou a sua viagem, e à um ano e dois meses atrás, eventualmente chegou ao seu segundo alvo, um objecto ao qual inicialmente foi atribuído um número provisório depois da sua descoberta em 2014. Esse mesmo objecto foi atribuído o nome provisório de Ultima Thule, e é conhecido actualmente por 486958 Arrokoth, depois de nomeação oficial pela união internacional de astronomia.

E o que a New Horizons viu foi isto...





Este KBO está neste momento a sustentar toda a espécie de teorias de impacto lento, pois parece ter sido o caso.

A New Horizons vai continuar a sua viagem, e ainda não se desistiu de tentar arranjar um terceiro alvo para a sua exploração. Tem energia sufeciente para continuar a comunicar com a Terra por mais vinte anos, e provavelmente o seu destino será idêntico ao das sondas Voyager.

Podem ver mais aqui https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/486958_Arrokoth


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Mar 2021 às 19:47)

Mais um update sobre o encontro com Arrokoth.

EDIT:
A ligação à New Horizons é tão fraco, que demorou 2 anos a fazer o download de toda a informação do encontro.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Abr 2022 às 11:15)

Analisando o reflexo da Lua Charon, conseguiram desenhar uma imagem tosca do lado que não foi visitado pela New Horizons. Também descobriram muita actividade geológica em Plutão, resultado dos criovulcões.


E claro, a missão da New Horizons continua, e ainda existe a possibilidade de um terceiro Fly-By a mais outro objecto na cintura de Kuiper, mas ainda não é certo.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

Alguém teve a brilhante ideia de usar as câmaras da New Horizons e apontá-las ao ponto mais escuro que fosse possível, o resultado baralhou os cientistas.


----------

